# Where is the best place to buy potassium hydroxide



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my supplier here in DFW are won't ship and it is 90 miles over there.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm no help. I get mine in Kansas City along with my NaOH.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I was so disappointed yesterday as we had to go put up a sign in Garland and it was just around the corner form Taylor Concepts well wouldn't you know it they are closed on Monday. grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Sondra have you tried supplies by star? I don't know if she'll ship but she's located in far west ft worth just off 820 - might be a little closer and the last time I checked her prices were similair to taylord's.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my last shipment from essentialdepot.com.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Judy thanks will see if I can find her as would be wonderful to have someone that close. 

Great I found her website. Thanks


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I get mine from AAA Chemicals in Pasadena as well as Star


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

looks like www.essentialdepot.com is the least expensive.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I get mine from Boyer - but I have no idea if they're the cheapest. They're fairly close to me and we truck it in on a semi with our NaOH, so it just makes sense to add it on.

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

by the way is this stuff all flakes?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I my last two containers from Organic Creations, http://www.organiccreations.com


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The koh from essential depot is flakes.


----------

